# DS #3161: Ragnarok Online DS (Japan)



## B-Blue (Dec 13, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-4233^^


----------



## martin88 (Dec 13, 2008)

MMO for DS. Sounds nice.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Dec 13, 2008)

I suppose this will shut up those people claiming this is a hoax or is never going to be released.  =P

Now, let's see what we can do about Maple Story.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 13, 2008)

I wager 2000 internet points that this isn't very good & that the translation people are gonna get swamped with requests.


----------



## hksmrchan (Dec 13, 2008)

HOLYSHITHOLYSHIT.


----------



## granville (Dec 13, 2008)

Lesdrian said:
			
		

> I wager 2000 internet points that this isn't very good & that the translation people are gonna get swamped with requests.


I'm inclined to agree. I watched the videos and such, and it didn't look that great. I'll give it a try though.


----------



## da_head (Dec 13, 2008)

LOL but it's only single player though rite?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Dec 13, 2008)

i would just try it out because of the MMO factor
just to see how well/bad it works ya know?

@da head: look at the wifi icon and the title, ragnarok _online_ DS


----------



## Priss (Dec 13, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> LOL but it's only single player though rite?


It's an MMO...
Have you not played the PC version?


----------



## hksmrchan (Dec 13, 2008)

It's online, its a 50 level random generated dungeon.


----------



## gEist (Dec 13, 2008)

cant find it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



damn it!


----------



## hksmrchan (Dec 13, 2008)

I just watched the trailer, it said you can have a party of up to 4 people.


----------



## Joey R. (Dec 13, 2008)

martin88 said:
			
		

> MMO for DS. Sounds nice.
> 
> QUOTE(Priss @ Dec 13 2008, 05:34 PM) It's an MMO...
> Have you not played the PC version?



It's been said since day one that this is *not *an MMORPG for the DS. Stop claiming it is. The game is mostly focused on single player, with the possibility of going online with only other 2 people to play in multiplayer dungeons, like hksmrchan said. But that could hardly be called "MMORPG". It has online features and that's it.


----------



## hksmrchan (Dec 13, 2008)

found it~~~~


----------



## gEist (Dec 13, 2008)

hint? ^^


----------



## hksmrchan (Dec 13, 2008)

ds.rom-n *gunshot*


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Dec 13, 2008)

hksmrchan. calm down.


----------



## hksmrchan (Dec 13, 2008)

but omg its liek!!! RAGNARUK! IT MOST AWSM GME EVR 4 PC


----------



## gbands (Dec 13, 2008)

Will try just because I liked the mmo when it first came out. Doubt this'll get localized anytime soon, if ever.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Dec 13, 2008)

I wish they'd translate this into English 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... I never played the PC version, but I would like to play it on DS.


----------



## Jockel (Dec 13, 2008)

gEist said:
			
		

> hint? ^^









 geist? THAT geist? The one i know personally? ^^


----------



## LivingToDie (Dec 13, 2008)

will there be an usa/eur release ??


----------



## rikuumi (Dec 13, 2008)

WHOA ITS OUT!!!! =!¤)!=¤!`"`%"=¤ WHEN PAL OR NTSC REALEASE!?!?!?


----------



## ryuhosuke (Dec 13, 2008)

in a distant future

or i put it in star wars

in a galaxy far far away


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Dec 13, 2008)

trying it out now
the graphics remind me of disgaea 
semi long cut scene that i cant understand

EDIT: really long cutscene..


----------



## JPdensetsu (Dec 13, 2008)

*Where is Noitora if you need him* xD


----------



## Zaiga (Dec 13, 2008)

WHOA! I totally forgot about this game! I hope it's good.


----------



## rikuumi (Dec 13, 2008)

hard to play.. subtitles is in japanese


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 13, 2008)

This game seems pretty cool. I can help with menu translations (NOT story!) if someone else can hack it into the game.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Dec 13, 2008)

it kinda sucks -.-
dont know how to do the wifi yet though
beginning is sooo long


----------



## Noitora (Dec 13, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> *Where is Noitora if you need him* xD


I'm not a tool.


----------



## lil-devil (Dec 13, 2008)

Mmm intresting, i'll try it when i get home =]


----------



## gigermunit (Dec 13, 2008)

i find it kinda ironic that i was just about to go online and play on my recently abandoned ragnarok account that i thought hmm first let me check gbatemp for new releases 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yay irony!


----------



## Zerrix (Dec 13, 2008)

Holy Shit it's out already!

I had been waiting for this a long time ago and completly forgot about it ^^
Definetly going to play this!


----------



## Shabadage (Dec 13, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait?  So that's NOT a handle?


----------



## Maktub (Dec 13, 2008)

Shabadage said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LAWL

I'll wait till it's translated, if it's ever gonna be done... If not, well, it can't stand up to the original so who cares.


----------



## Zerrix (Dec 13, 2008)

Maybe there will be a language selector?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 13, 2008)

So does this game suck or is it worth downloading?


----------



## Zerrix (Dec 13, 2008)

It IS worth buying *eheheheähäh downloading ehehäähäh*.


----------



## tanooki (Dec 13, 2008)

wow, the first screenshot i saw for this game was nearly 4 years ago


----------



## hksmrchan (Dec 13, 2008)

My interputation of the storyline with my bad JPN:

The three people at the start jailbreak or something, and they escape, one of the three stays behind, and the 2 fall off a cliff.

The main character is visiting his father, talking about a guild or something, he then finds one of the person washed up on shore, he talks to her, but she cant remember anything

I think.

I don't even think thats right.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Dec 13, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah Noity, I as just joking. This game is very intresting, I like the graphics and It looks like Disgaea


----------



## Chopders (Dec 13, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> beginning is sooo long



+1 

I can wait to start the game, I hope this is not going to lag.


----------



## saxamo (Dec 13, 2008)

I await the day for the first DS mmorpg. It'll probably be released for the DSi or some snit.


----------



## rikuumi (Dec 13, 2008)

Okay. I tested it and it rocks! Beginning is veryyy long


----------



## Extreme Coder (Dec 13, 2008)

Stupidly named, IMO.
If the Online is a side feature, don't call it Ragnarok Online. It's misleading.


----------



## rikuumi (Dec 13, 2008)

DS #3161: Ragnarok *Online *DS (Japan)
DS #3161: Ragnarok *Online *DS (Japan)
DS #3161: Ragnarok *Online *DS (Japan)
DS #3161: Ragnarok *Online *DS (Japan)
DS #3161: Ragnarok *Online* DS (Japan)
DS #3161: Ragnarok *Online* DS (Japan)


----------



## Joey R. (Dec 13, 2008)

Extreme Coder said:
			
		

> Stupidly named, IMO.
> If the Online is a side feature, don't call it Ragnarok Online. It's misleading.



Ragnarok Online is based on a Korean manga (manhwa), first published in 1995 as "Ragnarok". As this game is based on Ragnarok Online, I don't find it so far-fetched to be titled "Ragnarok Online *DS*"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: I _love_ that emoticon.


----------



## gigermunit (Dec 13, 2008)

jesus christ the intro is do long...


----------



## mkoo (Dec 13, 2008)

Online does not mean _massively_ multiplayer online. MMOs have persistent worlds.
I don't thing it's possible to develop a mmo for a system that don't have stoage for client updates.
DSi on the other is more promising.


----------



## Zerrix (Dec 13, 2008)

How many ppl can play online at the same time?


----------



## Joey R. (Dec 13, 2008)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> How many ppl can play online at the same time?



3 per dungeon, AFAIK.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Dec 13, 2008)

Ok guys the multiplaer is not like the orignal game where many people played to gether , this only allows 3 players to play online in dungeons etc...not too bad, 10 or 20 would have been better..


----------



## Noitora (Dec 13, 2008)

Shabadage said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, search on your behind for the handle.
*hint* lower


----------



## llxwarbirdxll (Dec 13, 2008)

gigermunit said:
			
		

> i find it kinda ironic that i was just about to go online and play on my recently abandoned ragnarok account that i thought hmm first let me check gbatemp for new releases
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not irony, that's coincidence. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irony


----------



## m3rox (Dec 13, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Shabadage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



His tail?

mmm, an RPG that I can play online with others using my DS.  I like this idea


----------



## Rayder (Dec 13, 2008)

Does it have any kind of voice chat with the people you are online with?  That would make it real nice if you wanted to coordinate your strategy.


----------



## Alerek (Dec 13, 2008)

Like a bunch of tempers I'm sure, I've had my fair share of time playing RO on the pc in the past. Gravity & Private Servers both.

It's a really fun game for a little while, but the grind is less appealing to me, than say, wow's grind. But having played the PC one, I really don't see how it's possible to bring that exact experience to the DS (thus my excitement for this game hasn't ever grown.) I know that's not what this title is really attempting to do, theres a bunch of fun to be had in RO lore (There was a so-so anime series, enjoyable if you can really get into the game). I can't read Japanese, and I'd wager others that cannot will probably find this title lackluster without a translation. 

With the game's size and content, even if they did get an open world MMO dealy working on the ds, I don't think the game could be anywhere near as big as it is on the PC, and would certainly lose lots of appeal, even to hardcore fans.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Dec 13, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Shabadage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it supposed to shoot mayonese?

Ontopic:Intro is long, and the game sucks beyond expectations.

Not worth it.


----------



## alex (Dec 13, 2008)

Judging by what people say, I'll just wait for Phantasy Star 0


----------



## Martiin (Dec 13, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> LOL but it's only single player though rite?


well if you were observant...
then its on the corner .... 
oh look a  FUCKING WIFI LOGO!
-.-"


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 13, 2008)

Got it. Played it. Got past beginning. Got bored. Left to play ACTUAL RO. >_>
*EDIT:* Especially because it was War of Emperium time.


----------



## MG4M3R (Dec 14, 2008)

The game is incredible!!! 

I am amazed how the DS version has the exact same experience of the PC version.

Too bad that I have not found a way to play online or Free Play yet...


----------



## kingkong (Dec 14, 2008)

so is this playable without slit eye language knowledge?


----------



## Raestloz (Dec 14, 2008)

May I ask what is the publisher? I can't see it clearly in the boxart image.

I'm wondering if somebody can give me a screenshot of a skill in action? I've read a few bad posts about this game, and wanna see if this one's worth my bandwidth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Off-Topic: How can RODS be in Japan first? Isn't RO originated from Korea?


----------



## MG4M3R (Dec 14, 2008)

Screens:


























Trailer:






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> so is this playable without slit eye language knowledge?



Only if you already are a Ragnarok (PC) player...

The maps, itens, etc are exatly the same...


----------



## Raestloz (Dec 14, 2008)

Hmmm.....

Good thing the PC one uses sprites, so the experience should be the same, but I think it's too zoomed up, that we can't view the surroundings

Not bad, but I think I'll pass this one, except maybe somebody can verify that we can zoom out like Soma Bringer?

P.S: I've already played the PC one


----------



## MG4M3R (Dec 14, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hmmm.....
> 
> Good thing the PC one uses sprites, so the experience should be the same, but I think it's too zoomed up, that we can't view the surroundings
> 
> ...



You can zoom out ¬¬

Look the camera icon in the botton of the screen XD


----------



## litium (Dec 14, 2008)

_For the hackers and trasnlators:_ There is a nice SCRIPT folder inside the rom, also a skilltree folder. Both containing .lbn files. They appear to be the scripts.

Also, i'm trying to make a cutscene bypass patch.

It doesn't look to hard to hack, but i cant see Japanese text on my pc (Even though i got the Jap language installed :/)


----------



## DaRtHiAn (Dec 14, 2008)

wow...i was expecting a LOT less from this...it turned out to be a pretty good thing

for the intro...well...play final fantasy tactics advance (the GBA one) and THEN we will talk about long intros

well...good gameplay...nice graphics...less time to download that the pc version (lol)...easier to get started...well it might not be the pc one but it has something to it


----------



## xCuteBunnyx (Dec 14, 2008)

Whoa, I thought it was out on the 18th.
I think it will probably be out in U.S. in about like 3 months or something. Since RO is world wide.  And the mod deletes that one guys posts -.-. I wanna see what he wrote now LOL.

Anyways, do you guys like this game? How is it? Out of 10?


----------



## yozyoz (Dec 14, 2008)

xCuteBunnyx said:
			
		

> Whoa, I thought it was out on the 18th.



I thought this game was actually a myth.


@MG4M3R
Thanks for the pics and the trailer, I'll probably give it a shot


----------



## Renzozuken (Dec 14, 2008)

how do leave prontera? i cant read japanese  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: NVM i got it


----------



## tyuno123 (Dec 14, 2008)

does it offer online play ?
like an MMO ?


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 14, 2008)

tyuno123 said:
			
		

> does it offer online play ?
> like an MMO ?



Ragnarok *Online *DS

4 players max


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 14, 2008)

5 e-bucks to those who get it.


----------



## greygoosecat (Dec 14, 2008)

xCuteBunnyx said:
			
		

> Whoa, I thought it was out on the 18th.
> I think it will probably be out in U.S. in about like 3 months or something. Since RO is world wide.  And the mod deletes that one guys posts -.-. I wanna see what he wrote now LOL.
> 
> Anyways, do you guys like this game? How is it? Out of 10?



Game is quite okay.  But then again, I played RO for 4 years, so perhaps there is a bit of nostalgia that comes into play.  My only problem with it is that there isn't much, to my knowledge, option for customization.  I guess you're forced to play with the default red-headed boy?  I would've preferred to make a copycat of my battle priestess.

I also would've preferred the original maps, but so far, I have seen little of that.  Since playing somewhat blindly, it's hard to really tell what remains the same, especially in stats+bonuses.


----------



## tanooki (Dec 14, 2008)

Shouldn't this game have come out in Korean first?


----------



## nsjong (Dec 14, 2008)

Not before Starcraft DS!
Haha. I'm Korean and I'm so discriminating against my own country.



			
				tanooki said:
			
		

> Shouldn't this game have come out in Korean first?


----------



## Penguin (Dec 14, 2008)

Are they gonna make an English version?  It seems like a pretty good game


----------



## HiProfile (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow, I come looking for more M3 info, and like a magnet RAGNAROK catches my eye.

Its says Ragnarok ONLINE on the box because its known to Japanese people as the following string of english leters: R A G N A R O K  O N L I N E. Most Japanese's english is acedemic, so they don't always understand english names, just recognize them. Anyways, its was probably released in Japan first because more people have DS's there than Korean, and there are far more intraweb cafe's in Korea per capita.

People, you need to put stuff into perspective before you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I'm hoping to have my M3 Perfect soon so I can try this out. I abandoned my RO account like 4-5 years ago (but _just recently _stopped calling flys 'Chonchons' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but it was actually a decent game in several ways. The game mechanics were actually known, unlike parts WoW, and kept getting more intricate. It was also a fraction of the cost of WoW. You solo slower, but party EXP was actually multiplied, rather than just split oddly like WoW. You also aren't stuck with weaps/equip binding to your char. I like both games, just FYI.


----------



## psycoblaster (Dec 14, 2008)

I'll look into this ROM. The ROM size isn't too big, so I don't think I'll need to dig deep into the ROM to look for stuff.


----------



## knl (Dec 14, 2008)

I thought they had already announced that this would get an english release...


----------



## Noitora (Dec 14, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> I'll look into this ROM. The ROM size isn't too big, so I don't think I'll need to dig deep into the ROM to look for stuff.


You got Darthnemesis tool


----------



## psycoblaster (Dec 14, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already got the script files and the graphics figured out before I got darth's tool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They are really basic.
I just needed help with locating the font.. even though I'm pretty sure an RO DS will be out in korea.


----------



## starfox468 (Dec 14, 2008)

How is this going to work if a ds gets 10k a second through wireless internet


----------



## ShigeruTR (Dec 14, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Korea is MMO Central


----------



## da_head (Dec 14, 2008)

ok for you snotty bastards. yes i know ragnarok is a mmo, but obviously that can't be possible for the ds, unless your definition of mmo is 2 or 4 players.


----------



## OuTee (Dec 14, 2008)

Ok so is there any WiFi or local wireless or not?


----------



## hksmrchan (Dec 14, 2008)

starfox468 said:
			
		

> How is this going to work if a ds gets 10k a second through wireless internet


facepalm incoming


----------



## Narin (Dec 14, 2008)

Ok just a heads up, WiFi modes needs to be unlocked through the story line. There is a single, 50 floor dungeon in the game where you can connect up to 2-3 other players to go in and kill monsters and gan an item every 5 floors. Basically its just like Dungeon Explorer when it comes to WiFi. Its nothing fancy and its no MMO.


----------



## NaYa (Dec 15, 2008)

Interesting how it came out in Japan first and not Korea...


----------



## Zenith94 (Dec 15, 2008)

hksmrchan said:
			
		

> starfox468 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what is a facepalm?


----------



## Kirby102 (Dec 15, 2008)

This game is text heavy. I already beaten 2 bosses ... and I don't know where to go for the 3rd... (to advance the plot)

They've shrunk the whole of RO into a couple of field/dungeon maps, and Prontera, and even that you can't walk around in, as it is a city guided by menus >< I was so expecting to walk in that city agen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even the music is remixed to a .midi kinda format, as they aren't the official MP3s that I loved this game for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well at least they made job changes without the job quests 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just get to JobLv10 and you can change 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a Mage, but the spells aren't like the ones in the PC version, you cast the spell, and it doesn't follow the target. So I fire the fire bolts, then it chases me, and it misses... >_>

Oh well, but I'm having alot of fun grinding levels as I did back then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and auto loot wins too


----------



## greygoosecat (Dec 15, 2008)

Where do you go after the caves?  Been walking all around culverts and pront field, but nothing special seems to be triggering.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh nvm...Never went down.  Not used to going below where the portal to lvl 2 is supposed to be.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 15, 2008)

So it just a water down MMO Game...Meh, I can't wait for someone to do a full review with this.


----------



## ComplicatioN (Dec 15, 2008)

Martiin said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No need to swear


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 15, 2008)

ZenithMarth said:
			
		

> hksmrchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



take your hand
and smack your own head.
HARD.
that's a facepalm.
and it looks like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




||| followed by a smack.


i dont play RO since lots of GB required + money required to play, but i read one whole guide book( black party or something, showed classes and maps and monsters [omg poring]and equips and such)

this playable without common knowing of jap? i can figure out "yes" and "no"


----------



## Narin (Dec 15, 2008)

I added a bunch of cheats for this game over at http://cheats.gbatemp.net


----------



## Sp33der (Dec 15, 2008)

lol??? i never though this was going for a real release owh well...btw is it more a hack-n-slash game?


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 15, 2008)

ZenithMarth said:
			
		

> hksmrchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God? is that you?


----------



## Raestloz (Dec 15, 2008)

Well, definitely not worth that much, semi-shovelware for me,  was hoping the calming RO theme would greet me and the the first 3 minutes was spent looking at text, Japanese text. I've already deciphered some of the game's menu, but I'm not motivated to go through the first damned cave.

What's with a friendly shaman that can't do anything? It seems like the AI was set to "use skills' but since it's level 1 she can't do much, so with "SP saving" mode (or whatever it is, it has SP and then Japanese characters) she started to attack with her rod, damned AI, why can't you just help from the beginning?

If somehow somebody can hack and replace the sounds, and replace it with the PC's SFX and BGM, it would be nice..


----------



## Arkansaw (Dec 15, 2008)

emm, when will we get diablo on nds? I don't need any mmo without excessive blood and gore spewed across every screen.


----------



## MG4M3R (Dec 15, 2008)

Gameplay:


----------



## kildert (Dec 15, 2008)

NaYa said:
			
		

> Interesting how it came out in Japan first and not Korea...



For those who are asking about why the game came out in Japan first, just a reminder, Gravity (the Korean softhouse that created Ragnarok Online) was acquired by GungHo, a japanese softhouse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This fact happenned on February.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 15, 2008)

FINALLY... it's here though not for ppl like me who don't know japanese but hey we can wait a little longer for US release


----------



## Triforce (Dec 15, 2008)

I just got as far as to unlock the Wi-Fi dungeons.

If anyone wants to play online with me send a pm

My Friend Code is: 279345-039895


----------



## hksmrchan (Dec 15, 2008)

Can someone make a small guide to those who cant read moonspeak?


----------



## deathfisaro (Dec 15, 2008)

Pathetically bad.

-Story-
The story is crap; the female shaman character is like a mix of Tina (Terra in US) from FF6 and Guu in Hare nochi Guu the anime. A magic user girl who loses her memory and gets chased by soldiers like Tina and is as blank and Guu.

Both main and side quests are mainly composed of "go there" - "fight a boss" and/or "retrieve an item" and/or "talk to someone" - "backtrack"

It shares a bit of quests with Ragnarok Online but the link is very weak.

-System- 0/50
Practically broken in every possible way when compared to RO.
Because I loved RO so much, seeing all these broken systems made me sad. 

As for new systems, you can't figure out which skill your party members have. Do I equip Lucify with single handed sword or two handed sword? I can't freaking tell because I don't know which mastery he has.

You need to find a map to enable minimap. Not a big deal. But combined with bad AI, without the minimap your AI gets stuck off-screen, kills him/herself without you ever knowing until it's too late. Blindly wander around searching for the corpse and you find out that the AI got killed by a monster that can be killed in two hits. When AI goes off-screen their brain goes out the window too.

Your normal attacks are AoE. WTF? Since when?

Shops don't sell good equipments because this game is designed to be played like a freaking JRPG with zero freedom. If you want Tsurugi early game, look somewhere else.

AI control is bad. There are 4 options for each character and 2 are global ("run away" and "up to you"). The remaining two are like the most useless options for each class.
Lucify, who has 70 max SP and deals 200 damage with regular attacks, will choose to cast Magnum Break at the cost of 30SP to a Drops because Drops is freaking aggressive monster in this game.

Let me guess, because Drops has such a high amount of HP like 40ish, 200 damage is not enough to kill it so you decide to spend 40% of your max SP to deal extra AoE damage to a single target?
Pure genius.

-AI- 0/15
Moving onto AI. Two favorite things AI do are: getting stuck at environment, performing an action that suits the situation the least.

My AI died. So I revived her. Guess what the first thing she does? Heal me. Yes, in an area packed full of aggressive monsters, she figured having 1 hp is good enough for her but a swordman with 70% full HP will be at risk, huh.

When I'm in need of Sp healing (strangely, shops sell SP recovery potions and the Tina ripoff has SP recovery skill too), it only happens after she spends 4 seconds doing absolutely nothing.

-Interface- 0/15
EVERYBODY KNOWS USING SKILLS BY DRAWING A CIRCLE IS INFINITE TIMES MORE FUN THAN JUST TAPPING.
Hell yeah, in RO you use the same skill like 2 million times (level 90 Lord Knight, I don't think 2 million times is too much exaggerated?) but people go ahead and do it because it's simply shortcut + click.
In this game not only is shortcut cripplingly limited, you need to do a stupid thing to use a skill. The result? Your character standing still doing nothing just because your circle wasn't perfect.
It must be worse for Wizards. I only have to use Bash and Magnum Break, I already feel sick.

Shopping is painfully annoying.

Screen zooming is lame. Even when fully zoomed out, the characters are gigantic compared to the size of DS screen. It looks like you need a 14" monitor to view this DS game properly.



-Graphics- 5/10
Not bad, but the characters are too big. When zoomed out they look tad ugly.

-Sound- 5/10
Not bad, reusing the tracks from RO was the easy way out and they took it.



Verdict: 10/100
Totally avoid if you ever played RO, because after pirating this game you'll want to pay money to play the official RO.


----------



## elixirdream (Dec 16, 2008)

deathfisaro,
i like your review of the game and in addition to what you mentioned above i think this game is TOO LONG WINDED .....and the worst part we have to TAP through the dialogue...
that is torturing...


----------



## Martiin (Dec 16, 2008)

sounds horrendously and painfully wonderful, too bad im gonig to play it ... TT

but i do wish i can...
because i fail to understand the Japanese to try to add stats to make a warrior to make my char in the beginning of the game.


----------



## mrfatso (Dec 16, 2008)

don worry about that, just use the status cheat and ta da, all your stats are max, and u never hve to worry about adding stats ever again


----------



## deathfisaro (Dec 17, 2008)

I just played official iRO a couple hours today, and oh boy 10 minutes in the novice training ground was more fun than 6 hours I wasted on this game.


----------



## Kawo (Dec 20, 2008)

Someone know how unlock the 2 items at the end of this video?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YdAks_l0I0...feature=related


----------



## texbohb (Dec 28, 2008)

Is there a release of Kore for this game yet?  I can't wait to bot a DS game...... no Gm's to worry about!


----------



## texbohb (Dec 28, 2008)

Is there a release of Kore for this game yet?  I can't wait to bot a DS game...... no Gm's to worry about!


----------



## Penguin (Jan 14, 2009)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How do you get fonts from looking inside the ROM?  The fonts on some DS games now are really nice...  That could be pretty useful


----------

